# packaging, tissue paper mailing bags etc



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all 

I am new to the T shirt business and will be launching soon so would appreciate some advice on packaging and labelling. 
I will be selling limited edition t shirts so would like some suggestions on what type of packaging to use. thinking tissue paper with logo and mailing bags.
Any suggestions would be helpful, thanks 

Chris


----------



## RazerRemix (Apr 26, 2011)

That sounds good, just put a logo on your bags.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Who does logos on pastic or poly mailers? I've called around locally and no one does it.


----------



## classystylez (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey,
I think tissue paper with logo and mailing bags is the best idea.I can also suggest to you tissue paper flowers logo will be more beautiful.you can try it.


----------



## nadiagr (Nov 13, 2007)

You can place a sticker on your envelop


----------

